

Steven Spielberg to Direct ‘Ready Player One' at Warner Bros - con
http://deadline.com/2015/03/ready-player-one-movie-steven-spielberg-ernest-cline-warner-bros-1201398299/

======
TimMeade
One of the best SCI-FI books ever. Many thought the movie couldn't be made
because of all the licensing needed. The question is Spielberg the right one
for this? For some reason I think not.

